# 2nd layout O scale L shaped bench



## theedudenator (Mar 9, 2010)

L shaped bench is built.

Outer track will be fastrack with 036 curves
Inner track is supersnap with 031 curves and 031 switches.

Not sure why I cannot get the ends of the track to all line up 100% in the software.
I am guessing there is some give in the actual track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It would have been nice if you could have added a crossover up top?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Is there some reason why you have not provided turnouts to connect
the outer oval to the inner oval? That would make your layout a lot
more fun to operate.

Don


----------



## Moonman MTF (Sep 28, 2015)

dude, 
did you get it figured out?
You were using 031 FasTrack curves.
The short leg of L needs 55"-56" wide. I don't know the table size.

You need to use small pieces to adjust the fitment.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I like this layout. But I would connect the loops like mentioned above.


----------

